

Ask HN: What app do you use to track daily metrics on your mobile device? - m12r


======
m12r
1/ Did you build your own?

2/ Do you a web version, that you check on your phone?

3/ Do you email yourself a summary?

4/ Do you just not check on your mobile phone and why?

~~~
hkyeti
1/ google docs 2/ yes, shortcut on my homescreen to it 3/ nope, its always one
tap away 4/ no, i check from desktop and phone several times a day

------
shail
What kind of daily metrics are being tracked by HNers? May be I should put
another ask hn for this.

~~~
m12r
I assume this is going to be really diverse. depending on the business that
you run. I'm more curious about the way this is delivered.

